# Choirs in Tokyo



## KabukiChick

Hello everyone! So I have been living in Tokyo for about 6 months now and recently relocated to the Bunkyo Ward. I am interesting in joining an English choir of some sort. Part of my job however is to attend a Japanese Church every Sunday morning, so specific church choirs are out of the picture. However I was interested in finding a gospel choir...which part be hard to find in Japan. However if anyone knows of any choirs in the area I would be very thankful!


----------



## JAiNE

Nice thought KabukiChik 
hope your will get soon


----------

